# Weight Watchers Chocolate Mousse



## norgeskog (Jan 14, 2005)

I am not a member of Weight Watchers but my best friend in California is and she makes this regularly.

Mix 1 container no fat cool whip and low fat low sugar hot cocoa mix and blend and enjoy.  I have tried it and it is not bad and my friend makes it weekly and she is on maintenance and has not gained weight at all.


----------

